# Phil Robertson GQ interview  Homosexuality not logical



## Doc

This guy is amazing.  He had Terry Bradshaw sitting on the bench for two seasons while he was quarterbacking Louisiana Tech.   He turned down a Barbra Walters interview cause he'd rather go duck hunting.    He sure speaks his mind.  He's alright in my book.  


“Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men,” Robertson said.

The TV star and entrepreneur went on to paraphrase part of the book of Corinthians: “Don’t be deceived. Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers—they won’t inherit the kingdom of God. Don’t deceive yourself. It’s not right.”

After making his case as to why he feels homosexuality is morally wrong, Robertson then expressed his confusion about why a man would even desire a man when a woman has “more” to offer.

“It seems like, to me, a vagina—as a man—would be more desirable than a man’s anus. That’s just me. I’m just thinking: There’s more there! She’s got more to offer. I mean, come on, dudes! You know what I’m saying? But hey, sin: It’s not logical, my man. It’s just not logical,” he said.

entire article:  http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...n-on-why-homosexuality-in-men-is-not-logical/​


----------



## grizzer

Looks like the fudge packers have taken the man out

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/duck-dynastys-phil-robertson-indefinite-666808


----------



## mla2ofus

The Robertson's are probably contractually locked in, but I hope they can just tell A&E if Phil isn't good enough for the show, the rest of the family isn't either. If it could happen I imagine the viewers could apply a lot of pressure to A&E and Glad. Since none of what he said was said on the show I don't see what all the hoopla is about.
                                   Mike


----------



## pixie

Well if the gays can slobber all over each other in public, Phil should have the right to express his opinion in public.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Only lefties, gays, and black people are allowed to make stupid comments these days.


----------



## Doc

I'm missing it.  What is vile and hateful in Phil's statement?   

from the link in Griz's post:


During a discussion about repentance and God, Robertson is asked what he finds sinful.

"Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there," he says. "Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men."

He goes on to paraphrase Corinthians: "Don't be deceived. Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers -- they won't inherit the kingdom of God. Don't deceive yourself. It's not right."

*GLAAD on Wednesday condemned his remarks as "some of the vilest and most extreme statements uttered against LGBT people in a mainstream publication" *and said "his quote was littered with outdated stereotypes and blatant misinformation."

*"Phil and his family claim to be Christian, but Phil's lies about an entire community fly in the face of what true Christians believe," *GLAAD spokesperson Wilson Cruz said. "He clearly knows nothing about gay people or the majority of Louisianans -- and Americans -- who support legal recognition for loving and committed gay and lesbian couples. Phil's decision to push vile and extreme stereotypes is a stain on A&E and his sponsors, who now need to re-examine their ties to someone with such public disdain for LGBT people and families."

GLAAD responded to A&E's suspension, commending the network for its swift decision. "What's clear is that such hateful anti-gay comments are unacceptable to fans, viewers, and networks alike," GLAAD's Cruz said late Wednesday. "By taking quick action and removing Robertson from future filming, A&E has sent a strong message that discrimination is neither a Christian nor an American value."

Robertson released his own statement in response to the flap early Wednesday: "I myself am a product of the '60s; I centered my life around sex, drugs and rock and roll until I hit rock bottom and accepted Jesus as my Savior. My mission today is to go forth and tell people about why I follow Christ and also what the Bible teaches, and part of that teaching is that women and men are meant to be together. However, I would never treat anyone with disrespect just because they are different from me. We are all created by the Almighty and like Him, I love all of humanity. We would all be better off if we loved God and loved each other."​
Hateful?  Just because Phil thinks a vagina is more pleasurable to a man than a man's anus?     You got to be kidding me.  That is not hateful in any way.    I see the logic in his statement and agree with Phil.


----------



## Melensdad

Phil Robertson said:
			
		

> "Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there," he says. "Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men."
> 
> "Don't be deceived. Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers -- they won't inherit the kingdom of God. Don't deceive yourself. It's not right."


Seems to me that Christianity sets a fairly high bar.

Seems to me that Phil's statement, albeit a version of Corinthians, talks about gay AND straight adultery in the same breath, talks about other bad behavior from swindling to slandering.  

How is that anti-gay?  

How does it single out gays?

Read it again, over and over, its a list of who The Lord says must accept his word.  It clearly is not an anti-gay anything.


----------



## Melensdad

Oh, and for whatever it is worth, I just wrote A&E a letter telling them I am taking their channel off my "favorites" list in my channel guide so it won't even show up on my TV and I'm planning to write to some of their sponsors.

LINK => feedbackaetv@aenetworks.com

And then I went to Amazon.com and bought 2 Phil Robertson talking Bobbleheads.  1 for Melen's dorm room and 1 for my cigar lounge.  

LINK => http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E6MZZ80/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item

As fans of the long cancelled TV show "Firefly" say, "can't stop the signal" well so be it with common sense speech:  They can't censor Phil.


----------



## bczoom

I contacted the network as well and told them they've lost my viewing business until they get Phil back and apologize for attempting to remove his freedom of speech.

Bob - do you have a list of sponsors?  I'll contact them as well.

Here's the "contact us" e-mail address for A&E.
aefeedback@aenetworks.com


----------



## Melensdad

No list of sponsors, but if you go to the A&E website they have a bunch of sponsors on the website, I just looked at those sponsors.

Your link is different than my link, so I just sent another email, this time to your link.


----------



## Melensdad

Best rant ever!  =>  http://themattwalshblog.com/2013/12/19/dear-ae-congratulations-you-just-committed-suicide/


----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


> Best rant ever!  =>  http://themattwalshblog.com/2013/12/19/dear-ae-congratulations-you-just-committed-suicide/





> If you don’t bring Phil back immediately, and publicly apologize to him  and to his viewers for attempting to censor his Christian faith, Duck  Dynasty will leave your network, find a new home, and all of those  ratings will go somewhere else. Then you’ll be stuck with the stragglers  who feel like spending a Saturday rubbernecking at mentally disturbed  elderly women with compulsive hoarding addictions. That’s how this is  going to play out. Congratulations.


Regardless of A&E, Phil has it right.

Once the gay brigade coerced the courts into redefining "marriage", all bets are off.  Once the homosexual minority forced mainstream Amerika to accept gay marriage between a man and a man, or a woman and a woman, it is just a matter of time before we must accept marriage between a man and a sheep, or between a woman and a donkey.

Once we tinker with the definition of "marriage", we are obliged to honor any and all types of "marriage", no matter how bizarre.  Because after all, if Amerika rebukes any alternative style of marriage, we are accused of being intolerant and obviously some type of [fill in the blank]aphobe. After all, these people have rights, too.

Political correctness will be the downfall of Amerika ... everywhere except within the Duck Dynasty. Maybe Russia has it right, where homosexuals are imprisoned.  Maybe Iran has it right, where homosexuals are stoned.  But here in Amerika, not so much.

Maybe, just maybe as Phil opines, the Bible has it right.

A&E take note.


----------



## Melensdad

The thing I don't understand why the gays are even upset.

Seriously, Phil was respectful in his words, he did NOT single out any gays, in fact he simply listed a bunch of sins as per the Christian faith.  Those sins do not include being gay.  They do, however, include the acts of adultery, which may be committed by either gay or straight people, and those acts were what Phil pointed out, along with a list of other sins.

So for gays to be upset, logically they cannot read and comprehend?  Or is it that they are upset because all the other people who commit sins are not upset?


----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


> The thing I don't understand why the gays are even upset.
> 
> Seriously, Phil was respectful in his words, he did NOT single out any gays, in fact he simply listed a bunch of sins as per the Christian faith.  Those sins do not include being gay.  They do, however, include the acts of adultery, which may be committed by either gay or straight people, and those acts were what Phil pointed out, along with a list of other sins.
> 
> So for gays to be upset, logically they cannot read and comprehend?  Or is it that they are upset because all the other people who commit sins are not upset?


You are correct, Bob.  Phil's only sin was including the words 'homosexual' and 'beastiality' in the same sentence. It was the gay community that made the connection.


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> You are correct, Bob.  Phil's only sin was including the words 'homosexual' and 'beastiality' in the same sentence. It was the gay community that made the connection.



But there was actually no direct connection between the two words.  What logic do these gay groups use?


----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


> But there was actually no direct connection between the two words.  What logic do these gay groups use?


The use the logic of victimization, just as any other group alleging they are harmed by an offensive, intolerant Amerika.

And then Amerika, so as not to "offend" any special group, succumbs to its demands.


----------



## Adillo303

Y'Know, it really does not matter if Phil is right or wrong. His first amendment rights to free speech have been violated and his right to practice the religion of his choosing have been violated. He did not commit any overt act against any individual. Isn't that what America is supposed to be about?

While I have not read the US Constitution and bill of rights cover to cover, I do not believe that it contains any right to not be offended. If it did, wow, could lots of people go places.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Melensdad said:


> But there was actually no direct connection between the two words.  What* logic do these gay groups use?*



Gay's defy logic !


----------



## Adillo303

BTW - Writing A&E will probably do nothing. Complaining will probably do nothing. The fix for this is amazingly simple. No one really cares about letters, etc. What they do care about is advertising revenue. That is determined by how many people watch a given show during the "Sweeps". 

Here is a link to the dates of the upcoming sweeps.

http://www.nielsen.com/content/dam/...levision/Nielsen-Sweeps-Periods-2013-2014.pdf

If enough people do not watch duck dynasty during those dates, A & E will absolutely listen. 

Buying Duck Dynasty gear only fattens A & E's pockets more.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad, In response to allyour posts, Gays simply do not like to be reminded of their abomination. Straights, on the other hand are not allowed to either condem or ignore that abomination but must "accept" it as a fact of normal life.

So tolerance is not good enough. Tolerance in the mind of militant gays is no more than hate
Rejection of the gay lifestyle is not good enough. Rejection is equivalent to hate.
In order to be PC we all must embrace the lifestyle and when asked why we are reluctant, any answer is presumed by the gay community to be one based in hate.

There simply is no middle ground.

BTW, most pediphiles have essentialy the same logic in their pro molestation of children propaganda.

Without standing on any biblical writings, Moral men and women of good will have, for centuries, determined that these behaviors ar destructive to a society when allowed to be pervasive.. Just by recognizing that in a statement, certainly makes me a hater by the current standards. Yet a biblical truth pervades my judgement. We are all sinners.

I throw no stones but do reject, for myself, the gay lifetsyle.  Seems to me, that here in America, that right ought also be protected.


----------



## Doc

They have a petition going to A & E to bring Phil Robertson back.   Here is the link if you want to sign up.  It's up to 30k so far.

http://www.change.org/petitions/a-e...m_campaign=petition_created&fb_source=message


----------



## grizzer

Doc said:


> They have a petition going to A & E to bring Phil Robinson back.   Here is the link if you want to sign up.  It's up to 30k so far.
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/a-e...m_campaign=petition_created&fb_source=message



NOTE: Change.org is a socialist, communist, obamanaut front attached to media matters and CFPG (podesta, Hillary & George Soros) as well as others...


----------



## mla2ofus

For A&E, I think the chickens will come home to roost, and they won't be laying any golden eggs.
                                            Mike


----------



## Melensdad

Facebook page that supports Phil Robertson has gotten over 3/4 Million LIKES in less than 24 hours. . . https://www.facebook.com/Philrobertsonsupport?fref=ts


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Facebook page that supports Phil Robertson has gotten over 3/4 Million LIKES in less than 24 hours. . . https://www.facebook.com/Philrobertsonsupport?fref=ts



808,000 a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## k-dog

Funny thing is, there was an article some time back where Phil said he really didn't want to do the TV show anymore, so it's like AE is saying this like they really did something and it appeases the queers somewhat.  All the while Phil could care less.


----------



## Melensdad

970,000 "LIKES" and growing!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> 970,000 "LIKES" and growing!



996,000


----------



## ki0ho

I stand with the Ducks and the scriptures.......


In a conversation.years ago...a good man ask me...."If the beliefe in the christ were a crime punishable by death.......could there be found enough evidence to convict me???.......


My answer is still....Dear GOD please let it be so........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> 970,000 "LIKES" and growing!



Just went over 1,000,000 likes


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Duck Dynasty: Can’t imagine show going on without Phil

By Todd Starnes Published December 19, 2013 FoxNews.com

Duck season may soon be over for A&E.

The Robertson family released a statement late Thursday that raises doubts about the future of one of the most popular shows on cable television.

“We have had a successful working relationship with A&E but, as a family, we cannot imagine the show going forward without our patriarch at the helm,” the Robertson family said in a prepared statement. “We are in discussions with A&E to see what that means for the future of Duck Dynasty.”

The family said it has “spent much time in prayer” since learning A&E had suspended Phil Robertson, the patriarch of the Louisiana family, over comments he made about his religious faith.

Robertson sparked a national debate on religion and tolerance in an interview with GQ magazine. The writer asked him what he considered to be sinful behavior.

“Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men,” Robertson said.

Then he paraphrased Paul’s letter to the Corinthians: “Don’t be deceived. Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers -- they won’t inherit the kingdom of God. Don’t deceive yourself. It’s not right.”

The family defended Robertson’s comments and stressed that they are a “family rooted in our faith in God and our belief that the Bible is His word.”

“While some of Phil’s unfiltered comments to the reporter were coarse, his beliefs are grounded in the teachings of the Bible,” the family said. “Phil is a Godly man who follows what the Bible says are the greatest commandments: ‘Love the Lord your God with all your heart’ and ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’ Phil would never incite or encourage hate.”

The family also criticized A&E for its actions, saying he was placed on hiatus “for expressing his faith, which is his constitutionally protected right.”

Robertson’s comments drew immediate condemnation from gay rights groups who pressured the network to take action. On Wednesday, A&E announced Robertson was being removed from the show indefinitely.

Much more at:

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...asty-cant-imagine-show-going-on-without-phil/


----------



## ki0ho

I hope the ducks stick to their word and lets see what Aand E dose......

Maby it is time for all strights to start raising holly hell every time a quier shows its face......why dont we hgave the same right to be[ toilerant] as the libs ?  ya know...if we like it ok   if we dont...shut it down!!!!!  turn about is fair is it not??


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Just went over 1,000,000 likes



1,100,000 likes!


----------



## jpr62902

Adillo303 said:


> Y'Know, it really does not matter if Phil is right or wrong. *His first amendment rights to free speech have been violated and his right to practice the religion of his choosing have been violated*. He did not commit any overt act against any individual. Isn't that what America is supposed to be about?
> 
> While I have not read the US Constitution and bill of rights cover to cover, I do not believe that it contains any right to not be offended. If it did, wow, could lots of people go places.



 What violation occurred?  Didn't he say what he wanted to say?  Isn't he still a practicing Christian?  And besides, A&E ain't the gummint.  If they don't agree with Phil's views, they don't have to put him on their network.

 Sorry Andy, but Mr. Robertson's 1st Amendment rights have been infringed in no way whatsoever.


----------



## Adillo303

JPR that is what Granderson said as well. The first amendment has been used to allow corporations to secretly funnel gobs of money into the candidate of their choice, boost the porn industry and what else escapes me at the moment, yet, it doesn't protect an American family from being targeted for simply speaking their mind.

Pretty sad indeed.

Forgive me if I continue to believe that the latter is more the intention than the former.

Doesn't matter anyway, supreme court decisions are currently available to the highest bidder. At least what he said wasn't branded "hate speech".


----------



## 300 H and H

jpr62902,

Isn't there a double standard here? Gays can say what they want about us "homophobes" and call us intolerant. they want laws that protect them from being fired from their jobs cause they are gay. They can take your job cause they you are intolerant for their kind. 

So what cann't gays do in your opinion?? To me, it would appear they can do no wrong. Just a few years ago they were not even in the news, much less determining what and who can be on TV...

Not one thing in the constitution says Gays have any special privilaghes or rights. They are practicing un Godly behavior anti Christian behavior and I agree with Roberson and what he has stated. So now I should be relieved from my job? Were exactly does this go?? To the point that they are a new class of folks who can do and say what they want about the majority of the population?? Yet the majority is powerless to do the same to them?

Sorry I just son't see any logic here...

Reards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

Here is a link posted on our tractor forum telling about Phil's early days.  Interesting.

http://college-football.si.com/2012...rtson-found-stardom-after-giving-up-football/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If you haven't read his book yet, I highly recommend it.  Was a very good read and gives a lot of background history on the whole family and how they got to where they are.

http://books.google.ca/books/about/Happy_Happy_Happy.html?id=0o-JJ27Q0OsC&redir_esc=y


----------



## Kane

jpr62902 said:


> What violation occurred?  Didn't he say what he wanted to say?  Isn't he still a practicing Christian?  And besides, A&E ain't the gummint.  If they don't agree with Phil's views, they don't have to put him on their network.
> 
> Sorry Andy, but Mr. Robertson's 1st Amendment rights have been infringed in no way whatsoever.


Phil's 1stA rights were not challenged in the slightest.

What IS on display, is a knee-jerk reaction by a capitalist (A&E) in the face of hypocritical double standards from the left (LGBT).  A private enterprise bows down to a vocal minority based upon a perceived threat to its profitability.  That's all*.  Score another one for the hypocrites crying intolerance.

Does Phil have every right to suggest that homosexuality is a sin?  You bet.  Do the queers have every right to say Christianity is a sham?  Sure.

But in today's atmosphere of hypocritical political correctness, which group pays the price of so-called intolerance?  The Left can denigrate the Right all day long with impunity. But should a conservative utter a single sound bite calling out the progressives, the lap dog MSM throws a fit.  An 80% Christian majority succumbs to a mere 2% homosexual minority.

Amerika is upside down with PC.






*  -  A&E's decision to sideline Phil Robertson will backfire with all splendor.  We'll see soon enough where profitability finds other allies.


----------



## Doc

Kane said:


> *  -  *A&E's decision to sideline Phil Robertson will backfire with all splendor.  We'll see soon enough where profitability finds other allies.*


*'Duck Dynasty' family stands by suspended patriarch*

(CNN) -- The family behind A&E's "Duck Dynasty" rallied around its patriarch Thursday, one day after the network suspended Phil Robertson over controversial remarks he made about gays and blacks in a magazine interview.

"While some of Phil's unfiltered comments to the reporter were coarse, his beliefs are grounded in the teachings of the Bible. Phil is a Godly man who follows what the Bible says are the greatest commandments: 'Love the Lord your God with all your heart' and 'Love your neighbor as yourself.' Phil would never incite or encourage hate," the Robertsons said in a statement.

The family called into question the future of the show.

"We are disappointed that Phil has been placed on hiatus for expressing his faith, which is his constitutionally protected right. We have had a successful working relationship with A&E but, as a family, we cannot imagine the show going forward without our patriarch at the helm. We are in discussions with A&E to see what that means for the future of Duck Dynasty," it said.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/20/showbiz/duck-dynasty-suspension/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## mla2ofus

I hope they all walk straight to the outdoor channel, or just simply walk.
                                    Mike


----------



## 300 H and H

Kane said:


> Phil's 1stA rights were not challenged in the slightest.
> 
> What IS on display, is a knee-jerk reaction by a capitalist (A&E) in the face of hypocritical double standards from the left (LGBT). A private enterprise bows down to a vocal minority based upon a perceived threat to its profitability. That's all*. Score another one for the hypocrites crying intolerance.
> 
> Does Phil have every right to suggest that homosexuality is a sin? You bet. Do the queers have every right to say Christianity is a sham? Sure.
> 
> But in today's atmosphere of hypocritical political correctness, which group pays the price of so-called intolerance? The Left can denigrate the Right all day long with impunity. But should a conservative utter a single sound bite calling out the progressives, the lap dog MSM throws a fit. An 80% Christian majority succumbs to a mere 2% homosexual minority.
> 
> Amerika is upside down with PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - A&E's decision to sideline Phil Robertson will backfire with all splendor. We'll see soon enough where profitability finds other allies.


 



And I hope A&E takes a hit for this, and a new precidence emmerges for all to see. Time for the penduelum to swing the other way for a change.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know that my tv rarely leaves a&e and the history channel when I'm watching it.  With this happening, I haven't been back on A&E and won't.


----------



## bczoom

groomerguyNWO said:


> I know that my tv rarely leaves a&e and the history channel when I'm watching it.  With this happening, I haven't been back on A&E and won't.


I too quit watching A&E since this happened.  I e-mailed them and told them that I won't be watching any of their channels.  Kind of sucks since they also own The History Channel, H2, The Military Channel and a few others.  Those few I just mentioned were regularly watched channels at our house.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*A&E Made Suspension After Call with GLAAD*

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollyw...-Duck-Dynasty-Patriarch-After-Call-with-GLAAD

GLAAD, the militant gay-rights organization that has often bullied those not in line with its agenda in the name of LGBT rights, had a call with top executives at A&E on Wednesday that led to the indefinite suspension of Duck Dynasty patriarch Phil Robertson for his comments in GQ that were deemed to be "anti-gay."

According to The Wrap, the "decision to suspend Robertson came Wednesday night, hours after an early-morning phone call between A&E executives and GLAAD." 

A&E’s top executive, Nancy Dubuc, suspended Robertson because his remarks were in conflict with “the fundamental values of the company.” Dubuc was reportedly "responding in part to the concern of employees within the company," according to an A&E executive. It is worth nothing that A&E did not, though, suspend two of its gay reality stars for similarly crude comments about their sexual preferences.

*GLADD, an organization that has had a history of giving left-wing actors and celebrities like Alec Baldwin a pass for anti-gay slurs,* also has reportedly *"never received as many angry calls and emails about one of its positions as it did about Duck Dynasty."*

*“In the five-and-a-half years I’ve worked at GLAAD, I’ve never received so many violently angry phone calls and social media posts attacking GLAAD for us speaking out against these comments," a GLAAD spokesman said.*


----------



## Kane

jim slagle said:


> A&E’s top executive, Nancy Dubuc, suspended Robertson


Figures.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> This guy is amazing. He had Terry Bradshaw sitting on the bench for two seasons while he was quarterbacking Louisiana Tech. He turned down a Barbra Walters interview cause he'd rather go duck hunting.  He sure speaks his mind. He's alright in my book.
> And yet another nail is driven into the coffin of all straight people who think it is wrong to go against the Bible and a true Christians beliefs .
> 
> America is really moving along nicely now that the "Have nots", and "Fuck Nots"  have taken over .
> 
> We needed a hell of a lot more birth control used back in the 60's . These shit breeds that came from the dope addicted should have been flushed down the toilet .
> 
> Just my opinion ,,, but then I ain't a "reformed modern dope user" whose mother use to hug a fucking tree back in the 60's to stop logging  .
> 
> 
> Fucking sick  wierdo's​​


----------



## Kane

BigAl said:


> We needed a hell of a lot more birth control used back in the 60's . These shit breeds that came from the dope addicted should have been flushed down the toilet.
> ​


To the woe of Amerika, the shit breeds of the 60's are now the ones in control.  This is the result.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks for the email address . I just sent my opinion of A&E and told em to go Fuck themselves . 

   So I guess A&E  are non believers according to the Bible ? No wiggle room in there for Butt Bumping . 

  Wait !!!! I get it . They may be a Muslim owned company . That group is always trying to rewrite there Muslim Bible to suit there needs and wants .
 Damn I am smart .........


----------



## Melensdad

I didn't realize it but there are 2 Facebook pages.

One is calling for an "A&E Boycott," that one has over 1.4 Million "LIKES" 
LINK  ==> https://www.facebook.com/Philrobertsonsupport?fref=ts


The other is the "Stand With Phil" page, that one has over 1.3 Million "LIKES"
LINK  ==> https://www.facebook.com/westandwithphil

Not bad for something that is literally a day old!


----------



## 300 H and H

Maybe the sheeple are finally waking up. And, they are waking up pissed as hell!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Kane

And in the meantime, Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei is still building a bomb.








(silly Amerikans are so easily distracted.)
.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Adillo303

And the third page with 900K likes.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Back-Phil-Robertson/568187893258350

And, yes, Iran is still building their bomb.


----------



## two guns

To Hell with A & E !!!!
And if you don't like what Phil said.... You can kiss my ass !!!!

A & E is nothing but a Bunch of damn queer lovers !

Phil is Phil. He did nothing wrong.

He is just as real as they come. A & E has just cut their own throats !!!!

Everyone down here is not watching anything that A & E has to do with !!!!

*All of those, either it be A & E or anybody else for that matter, who don't know him, making bad statements about Phil and his family. Making things up that they don't know a damn thing about. They need to shut the hell up !!!!!*

*
Please go to Act Right and sign the petition to support Phil Robertson's 
stand against gay marriage and end his "suspension" from the show.
.............. two guns *


----------

